# What morph is this?



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi, I got this photo from MIdwest dart frogs, they advertise this as "yellowback," however the "saul" morph I've seen other places..like herpetologic....are different. Any ideas why I'm not finding this morph?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yellowback and saul are the same morph, they are highly variable and can be nearly solid black this is what some call black saul all the way to as yellow as the individual you have the picture of.


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

heres a pic for an example of their variability


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Saul, Attachi Baka, La Fume are all yellow backs with local specific data.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

And the lemon drop is also a variable patten of the saul.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I didnt realise by looking at pictures but the first time I saw this morph on person, The light blueish white on their legs are absolutely AMAZING I love your new frogs. Congrats!!


----------

